# player LF group



## monster87 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been playing a lot of D&D in the past, but unfortunately my group is falling apart and there's less and less sessions. I'm looking for an online group to partly bridge that gap.

I'll play almost any system, but have the most experience with D&D. I'd love to try Serenity or a similar setting some-time and there may be enough other things I'd love too: as long as there's roleplaying


----------

